# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Краткосрочная дебиторская задолженность

## dafniya

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите пожалуйста, где должна отражаться краткосрочная дебиторская задолженность в налоговой декларации по упрощенной системе налогообложения, числившаяся по данным бухгалтерской отчетности до перехода налогоплательщика с общей системы налогообложения на упрощенную систему налогообложения.

----------


## руина

Если у организации числится неоплаченная дебиторская задолженность за товары, работы или услуги, которые она отгрузила до перехода на "упрощенку", то ее сумма не влияет на базу по налогу на прибыль последнего периода. Ведь доходы по этим отгрузкам компания уже должна была включить в налоговую базу в периоде их осуществления. Если после перехода на "упрощенку" компания получит оплату от покупателей, доходы по этим операциям при расчете "упрощенного" налога не учитываются (пп. 3 п. 1 ст. 346.25 НК РФ). Таким образом, ни долгосрочная, ни краткосрочная дебиторская задолженность числящаяся по данным бухгалтерской отчетности до перехода с ОСН на УСН не должна отражаться в декларации по УСН, даже в случае получения оплаты по ней.

----------


## olok90

Здесь очень большой выбор девочек доя вашего отдыха. У нас представлены проститутки Москвы от дешевых до элитных жриц любви, вам просто стоит посетить наш ресурс.

----------

